# DSLRouter-LAN



## Cecile Etter (30. März 2007)

Hi,
hab hier schon einiges durchgelesen und auch ein Handbuch fuer ein aehnliches modem gefunden..blick aber immer noch nicht ganz durch.
Wenn ich einfach anfang mit installieren und dann nicht mehr ins Netz komm,kann ich ja nicht mehr via Internet Hilfe finden..
Also :jetzt hab ich 2PC's 
  Win xp ist via Ethernetkabel mit Win 2000 verbunden und kommt ueber diese LAN -Verbindung ins Internet.
Win 2000 pro ist per USB an einem externen ISDN64Modem angeschlossen.
Jetzt habe ich fuer eine OnDSL Verbindung(aufISDN) vom provider einen Router gekriegt.
Thomson speedtouch 536/536i v6.
Wie physisch anschliessen ist klar.

1.Frage:muss ich beim Installieren beide PC's anhaben?

2.Muss/kann ich kuenftig sowohl zonealarm auf win2000,als auch die firewall auf winxp deinstallieren,respt. deaktivieren,da ja der Router eine firewall hat.?

3. Und antivir,Guard/Anti Dialer/asquaere? 

ich versteh nicht,wie ich diese firewall konfigurieren muss.ich versteh nullnix von ports und ID's..so dass ich auch via LAN Zugriff hab.
jetzt hab ich dynamische IP's.

Steht was von PPPoA und VPI/VCI:8/35
und http://192.168.1.254
das soll man eingeben,um dasSystem zu konfigurieren.

Also muss ich vorher oder nachher nichts via Start-System-DFUE und Netzwerkverbindungen  konfigurieren?

mfg cecile


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. April 2007)

Bitte entschuldigt,dass ich per "Antworten" update und nicht per editieren.Es scheint ,es liests sonst keiner mehr:
Also:ich hab den Router erfolgreich installiert und komm auch ins Netz.
Fuer etwa 3Minuten..dann ist aus.Und der PC friert auch noch ein..
Beim runterfahren heisst es:
Programm reagiert nicht:Connection trays.
Bei "sofort beenden" faehrt der PC dann runter,braucht dafuer aber eine lange Ewigkeit.
Beim helpdesk des providers fand ich keine Hilfe..deren Kenntnisse scheinen dort sehr minim zu sein..
jetzt hab ich entdeckt,dass bei TCP_Protokoll weder eine IP,noch Standardgateway noch DNS eingetragen ist..es war "automatisch beziehen" markiert.
Ich habe jetzt mal die DNS+AlternativDNS eingetragen und bin gerade im Netz,wie man sieht..laenger als ueblich.
Weiss noch nicht,ob das wirklich die Loesung war..
Aber nun weiss ich immer noch nicht,wie ich die Routerfirewall konfigurieren muss.Ich blick gleich ueberhaupt nicht durch.Sieht so nach alles oder nichts aus,aber im Detail scheint man mehr eintragen zu koennen.

Koennte bitte jemand ein Beispiel posten oder einen Link,wo man so ein Konfigurationsbeispiel sehen kann..oder eine verstaendliche Anweisung.Bitte,bitte!

Und noch eine Frage:jetzt habe ich mein persoenliches LAN via Ethernet(Kabel)zwischen den beiden PC's noch deaktiviert.
Geht das ueberhaupt,dass das persoenliche LAN ueber Ethernet aufgebaut ist und der Zugang ins Internet ueber USB?
Der Router hat nur ein Ethernet und ein USB -Anschluss..also kann ich ja die PC's nicht via Router miteinander verbinden(?)

Hey Leuts,ich quael mich scho seit 10Tagen damit rum-einsam und verzweifelt *schief grins*.
Da es mich bis jetzt ja immer gleich wieder aus dem Internet rausschmiss konnte ich ja nicht googeln.
mfg cecile


----------



## ojamaney (10. April 2007)

Also wenn Du eine saubere Lösung anstrebst, dann greif nochmal in die Tasche und kauf Dir für ca 12 Euro ein Switch.
Den Switch verbindest Du mit Deinem Router und die PCs stöpselst Du alle in den Switch. (Darauf achten dass Du KEINE Cross-Over Kabel dafür benutzt, nur normale Patchkabel. Dein Kabel vom Win2k-PC zum XP-PC müsste eins sein.)

Jetzt zur Router-Konfiguration:
Da kann man eigentlich wenig zu sagen, da es bei jedem Router anders sein kann. Aber, in der Regel sind die Router voreingestellt, so dass man nur seine Internetdaten, also Benutzername und Passwort dort eintragen muss.
Alle Software-Firewalls (ZoneAlarm ist eh n Witz und XP steht dem in nichts nach^^) deaktivieren. Wobei ich davon ausgehe dass Du einen echten Router hast und nicht so ein Fake wie sie von Hansenet verschickt werden.
Standardmässig sollte am Router DHCP aktiviert sein und deshalb ist es eigentlich egal ob Deine Netzwerkkarten eine IP haben oder nicht. Sie bekommen sie vom Router. Allerdings ist die Vergabe von festen IPs von Vorteil, da ersten Windows schneller hochfährt und der Netzwerkzugriff schneller wird.
Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass Deine PCs sich möglichst im selben Netzwerk wie der Router befinden. Das kannst Du ganz einfach feststellen in dem Du Dir die IP vom Router anschaust.

Beispiel: 
Router hat: 192.168.0.1
Dann sollten deine PCs haben: 192.168.0. und eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 255, also nicht die 0 und nicht die 255 ^^. Wobei die 1 ja schon für den Router vergeben ist. Jede IP muss einmalig sein. Als Gateway und DNS-Server trägst Du die IP des Routers ein. (IP des Router sollte im Handbuch zu finden sein, sonst Herstellerseite besuchen oder googeln -> Routername IP Hilfe)

XP und Win2k einstellen:
Unter XP und Win2k erstmal in den Internetoptionen alle vorhanden Verbindungen löschen. Dann eine neue Verbindung mittels Netzwerkassistenten erstellen. (Unter XP -> Start - Programme - Zubehör - Kommunikation)
Als Art der Verbindung die manuelle und ständige Breitbandverbindung /LAN wählen.

Danach sollte eigentlich alles reibungslos klappen. Falls die Verbindung ungewollt getrennt wird, suche in der Routerkonfiguration nach einer Einstellung die "automatische Trennung nach.." oder ähnlich heisst und deaktiviere sie,

Hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal weiter. Wenn nicht, frag nochmal .

Gruß, ojamaney 

Ps.:
Cross-Over Kabel kann man daran erkennen: Man hält die beiden Stecker Spiegelgleich gegeneinander. Wenn die Farben aufeinander zulaufen ist es ein Cross-Over. Evtl stehts auch auf dem Ummantelung)


----------



## Cecile Etter (10. April 2007)

Vielen,vielen Dank!

Also ,nach dem Eintrag der DNS Adresse konnte ich lang im Netz sein und danach den PC schnell und ohne einfrieren runterfahren,aber beim naechsten mal war alles wieder wie vorher.
Dh.,nach 2 Minuten ist zwar immer noch eine Verbindung da,aber kein Datentransfer.Fehlermeldungen:Serfer oder DNS wurde nicht gefunden/Bei outlock express:Host nicht gefunden..einmal auch "timeout".Ich kann dann nicht einmal mehr via Systemsteuerung das Fenster  "Netzwerk und DFUE" oeffnen.

also den Router habe ich Anfangs benannt:

Thomson speedtouch 536i v.6
Es handelt sich um einen DSL on ISDN Router mit einem Splitter.

Adresse der integrierten website: speedtouch,lan
website: der Firma Thomson :http://speedtouch.com

Ja,beim setup mit der CD des Routers stand,wenn noetig konfiguriere das setup auch meinen PC.Hats aber wohl nicht.
Die firewall und antivirus hatte ich ja deaktiviert..vorerst auch mein PC LAN.
Aha switch..zusaetzlich zu meinem KVM switch fuer die Monitore/keybord.
Dann also wohl ein switch mit mind.3 Ethernetports,damit alles zu einem Ethernet-LAN wird und nicht Ethernet und USB gemischt.?

DHCP ist sowohl beim Router als auch beim PC aktiviert.
Wenn ich feste IP Adressen vergebe muss ich das aber an beiden Orten deaktivieren,nicht war?

Bei DHCP aktiviert,sollte ich aber ausser der DNS Adresse auch den Standardgateway eintragen..richtig?

Ist es falsch,die DNS Adresse einzugeben..muss dort die Router IP stehen?

Die vom helpdesk sagten mir,ich muesse im Explorer eintragen:"keine Verbindung herstellen"aber was Du schreibst erscheint mir auch logischer oder sind das 2 verschiedene Dinge?Was ich im Explorer/Internetoptionen eintragen muss und was mit dem Assistenten,

Ich finde weder in den Routerkonfigs noch sonstwo dieses
"Automatisch trennen nach" und vermutlich noch "autoreconect" oder so.
Aber genau da koennte das Problem liegen..!

Wie man so eine Routerfirewall konfiguriert weiss ich immer noch nicht.Jetzt ist sie standardmaessig deaktiviert.

beim helpdesk sagten die mir,ich muesse auf jedenfall auch auf dem PC eine firewall haben..das sei was anderes.(Ich glaub eher der weiss nich viel beim helpdesk)
Vorerst hab ich mal versucht,bei Zonealarm die IPAdresse de Routers der erlaubten Internetzone zuzuordnen

Uff ich komm mir richtig doof vor..
Danke jedenfalls


----------



## ojamaney (11. April 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Also zunächst einmal, ich bin IT-Systemelektroniker und habe mehrere Jahre in der PC-Reparatur gearbeitet. Das nur damit Du weisst "wer" Dir hier Tipps gibt 

Netzwerkprobleme zwischen XP und Win2k sind nichts Neues, aber nichts was man nicht mit den richtigen Einstellungen hinkriegen könnte! Bei Dir kommt noch hinzu, dass ISDN dazwischen hängt. Hätte ich Deinen PC vor mir stehen, wäre das in ner Viertelstunde erledigt, aber so mit Fern-diagnose und -behandlung dauerts wohl etwas länger.

Nochmal zu Deinem Router. Ich habe mir die Beschreibung des Routers im Netz angesehen und Du kannst sicher sein, dass Du die XP-Firewall und auch ZoneAlarm nicht mehr brauchst!

Mehrere Firewalls können sich gegenseitig ausschliessen und man kann nie sicher sein, welche der Firewalls gerade seine Finger im Spiel hat. Also, alle Software-Firewalls deaktivieren bzw ZoneAlarm deinstallieren! Sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter 

Folgende Anweisungen beschreiben das manuelle Einrichten der Internetverbindung. Falls Du die Router-Software installiert hast, deinstalliere sie bevor Du nachfolgende Anweisungen ausführst.

Hardware-Konfiguration:
- Verbinde den Splitter mit der Telefonanschlussdose (sogenannte Amts-Leitung)
- Verbinde Router mit Splitter, mittlerer Steckplatz am Splitter, graues Kabel am Router
- Verbinde den NTBA (ISDN) mit dem Splitter, linker oder rechter Steckplatz

Wenn Du einen Switch hast:
- Verbinde den Switch mittels LAN-Kabel mit dem Router (gelbes Kabel)
- Verbinde beide PCs mit den Switch

Wenn Du keinen Switch hast:
- Verbinde Deinen "Haupt-PC" mittels LAN-Kabel mit dem Router, den anderen PC per USB mit dem Router verbinden
- Auf dem PC, der per USB am Router angeschlossen ist, müssen die USB-Treiber installiert sein. Im Gerätemanager des PCs kann man sehen ob diese korrekt installiert wurden.

Software-Konfiguration:
Um ins Internet zu kommen, brauchst Du kein ISDN. Du hast ja DSL 
DSL arbeitet analog, ISDN digital. Von daher kommen die beiden eh nie zusammen. Das ganze regelt Dein Splitter. Deshalb ist es wichtig dass alle Kabel an den richtigen Stellen angeschlossen sind.
Ich vermute mal dass sich auf Deinem PC evtl noch Treiber und Software rumtummeln die mit ISDN zu tun haben. 

- Deinstalliere alles was mit ISDN zu tun hat. Du brauchst es nicht mehr auf dem PC! 

Alle ISDN-Geräte funktionieren auch ohne PC! Solltest Du eine Software benutzen um ein ISDN-Gerät zu steuern, kannst Du diese Software hinterher neu installieren. Dabei aber darauf achten, dass wirklich nur diese Software installiert und nicht eventuelle ISDN-Treiber.

Um sicher zu gehen, dass auch wirklich alle Protokolle entfernt wurden, solltest Du jetzt folgendes tun:
- Öffne den Geräte-Manager, Windows-Taste + Pause-Taste - Hardware - Gerätemanager (auf beiden PCs ausführen!)
- Suche den Eintrag "Netzwerkadapter" und klicke auf das Pluszeichen davor
- wähle jeden Eintrag unter Netzwerkadapter mit der rechten Maustaste aus und wähle Deinstallieren
Windows entfernt nun die Treiber der Netzwerkkarte und auch alle dazugehörigen Protokolle
- Jetzt die PCs neustarten
Nach dem Neustart installiert XP und auch Win2k die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte automatisch neu

Nachdem die Treiber für die Netzwarkkarten neu installiert wurden geben wir ihnen jetzt eine feste IP-Adresse und weisen beide der selben Arbeitsgruppe zu, bzw überprüfen die die Arbeitsgruppe

Arbeitsgruppe prüfen:
- Windows-Taste + Pause-Taste drücken
- Registerkarte "Computername" wählen
- Dort steht welcher Arbeitsgruppe dieser PC angehört. Meistens heisst diese auch Arbeitsgruppe. Überprüfe auf beiden PCs ob sie derselben Arbeitsgruppe angehören. Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du diese Einstellung weiter unten mit dem Button "Ändern" ändern. Falls eine Änderung vorgenommen werden muss, PC danach neustarten.

IP-Adresse einrichten: PC mit der LAN-Verbindung
- Systemsteuerung aufrufen und durchkklicken bis zu Netzwerkverbindungen
- Dort sollten jetzt nur Deine LAN-Verbindungen aufgeführt sein. Evtl noch 1394-Anschluss falls vorhanden. Das ist aber nur der Firewire-Anschluss und für uns jetzt nicht zu gebrauchen.
Falls dort mehrere LAN-Verbindungen aufgeführt sind (evtl onBoard-Adapter und Steckkarte) dann stell erstmal fest an welchen Dein LAN-Kabel angeschlossen ist. Dazu ziehst Du jetzt einfach das LAN-Kabel einmal raus und achtest dabei darauf welche LAN-Verbindung darauf reagiert.
- Wähle dann diese LAN-Verbindung mit der rechten Maustaste aus und wähle Eigenschaften.
- Auf der ersten Registerkarte "Allegmein" wähle unten den Eintrag "Internet-Protokoll (TCP/IP) aus. Neben diesen Protokoll sollten dort jetzt nur 3 weitere Protokolle stehen.
1. Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke
2. Datei und Druckerfreigabe ...
3. QoS-Paketplaner
4. das TCP/IP Protokoll das wir ausgewählt haben

Sollten dort noch weitere Protokolle stehen, dann entferne das Häkchen davor. 
- Nachdem wir das TCP-IP Protokoll ausgewählt haben, klicke unten den Button "Eigenschaften"
- Aktiviere "Folgende IP-Adresse benutzen"
- Als eigene IP gibst Du für den "Haupt-PC" die Adresse 192.168.1.10 ein
- Mit einem Klick in das darunter liegende Eintragsfeld wird automatisch die Subnetzmaske eingetragen. Sie sollte 255.255.255.0 lauten.
- Als Gateway gibst Du die IP des Routers ein (192.168.1.254)
- Als Bevorzugter DNS-Server ebenfalls die Router-IP

Mehr Einstellungen brauchen hier nicht gemacht werden. Alles mit OK schliessen und warten bis Windows es kapiert hat 

Auf dem PC, der per USB angeschlossen ist machst Du dasselbe. Nur dass dort die LAN-Verbindung irgendwas mit "USB" heisst und als IP-Adresse vergibst Du dort 192.168.1.20

Router-Konfiguration:
- Öffne den Internet-Explorer und gebe ein: http://192.168.1.254
- Der Router meldet sich und Du kannst Deine Einstellungen dort prüfen/vornehmen.
- Geben Dein Benutzernamen und Passwort für die Internetverbindung ein. 
- Als Protokoll (oder Art der Verbindung) wähle PPPoE,  Nicht PPPoA 
Mehr braucht hier nicht gemacht zu werden. Die restlichen Einstellungen sind obligatorisch und sind individuell zu wählen.

Überprüfen der Interneteinstellungen:
- Systemsteuerung - Internetoptionen
- Auf der Registerkarte "Verbindungen" sollten jetzt keine Einträge mehr vorhanden sein
- Falls doch, markieren und entfernen
- Unten auf den Button "LAN-Einstellungen" klicken
- Auf dem sich öffnenden Dialog sollten keine Häkchen zu sehen sein
- Falls doch, alle entfernen (Proxy.., Automatische Suche usw)

Zu guter Letzt: Ich kann Dir wirklich nur raten Dir ein Switch zuzulegen (falls noch nicht geschehen). Die Verbindung über USB wird wohl auch funktionieren aber es kann dort immer wieder zu Problemen kommen und schnelle Breitbandverbindungen können manchmal durch den "Flaschenhals" USB ausgebremst werden. Zwar ist USB für sich schnell genug (USB 1 132MB/s, USB 2 ca 480MB/s) aber letztendlich ist USB auch nur eine PCI-Adaption. Und wenn der PCI-Bus schon arg ausgelastet ist, kommt es hier mitunter zu "Datenstau".
Der USB-Port an Routern ist mehr geeignet um mal eben einen Laptop online zu bringen, aber für mehr taugt er in der Regel nicht.


Viel Spass 

Ps.:
DHCP braucht nicht deaktiviert zu werden. Sobald Du feste IPs benutzt wird DHCP nicht "arbeiten". Lasse es einfach so wie es voreingestellt ist.
Dein Antivirenprogramm bitte zu KEINEM Zeitpunkt deaktivieren!


----------



## Cecile Etter (11. April 2007)

wow ojamaney!!
Was Du da geschrieben hast ist absolute Klasse!Sowas auf Anhieb verstaendliches hab ich selten je serviert bekommen.warum bloss wird sowas nicht gleich mit dem Geraet mitgeliefert *g*
Sicher werden Dir noch viele verzweifelte Googler dankbar dafuer sein und ich plaediere dafuer,dass das irgend an einen prominenten Platz kommt..FAQ's oder Tutorials..

Also ich hab mir erstmal noch einen ordenlichen 2.UPS besorgt,der den Strom auch stabilsiert...weil die Stromspannung bei uns extrem schwankt und auch eine Fehlerquelle sein koennte(?) und hab nun auch das vierpolige Telefonkabel erst in den UPS und dann in den Splitter gefuehrt..Und auch die Stromversorgungd es ISDN-Modems und Routers an den UPS.


Das PC LAN hatte ich schon so aufgebaut,wie beschrieben und funktioniert auch.
Firewire brauch ich glaub nur fuer das Videoschnittprogramm..
meintest Du,ich soll den 1349Adapter ganz deinstallieren? oder nur deaktivieren oder entfernen falls er irgendwo bei "Verbindungen" auftaucht?
Bei der Ethernetkarte auf XP musste ich die motherboard CD einlegen(?)..

Nun bin ich bei den Internetprotokollen und da fehlt
"QoS-Paketplaner".

Hm..das mit dem USB..nicht so geeignet fuer flatrate /Router hat mir grad noch wer anderer bestaetigt..switch hatte der Laden nicht,aber es wurde mir nun angeboten,mir gelegentlich einen "Fritz-Router" zu besorgen..kann dauern..werd es erst mal so wie von Dir beschrieben machen.
Tatsaechlich habe ich vergessen,die ISDN software zu Deinstallieren(das Geraet selber hatte ich deinstalliert)
Routersoftware find ich nicht..hab es von CD aus installiert ohne die CD auf den PC zu kopieren..
Ich hoff ich kann bald Erfolg vermelden.

Bleibt noch:Routerfirewall konfigurieren.
Da gibts eingehende Daten erlauben/verbieten
ausgehende Daten..
Mir fehlt da das Grundverstaendnis.Ich denk,es muessen doch Daten in beide Richtungen fliessen koennen.Aber eben keine Malware.Und Hacker nat.
Sorry hab nen Brett vor dem Kopf..
Bis bald..liebsten Dank ojamaney


----------



## ojamaney (12. April 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Danke erstmal für das Lob 

Zu FireWire:
Also wenn Du den FireWire-Anschluss nie benutzt, kannst Du ihn im BIOS deaktivieren. Allerdings rate ich davon ab, wenn Du vom BIOS noch nie was gesehen hast, weil man dort auch viel Schaden anrichten kann. In dem Fall lass ihn einfach wie er ist.
Ich hatte ihn nur erwähnt damit Du ihn nicht mit dem LAN-Adapter verwechselst.

Zu LAN-Installation:
Wenn Du die Motherboard-CD zum installieren einlegen musstest, ist Dein LAN-Adapter onBoard. Normalerweise behält, zumindest XP, alle Treiber in "Reserve" ^^. Es ist aber schon seit Windows 95 so, dass Windows nicht "weiss" welche Dateien es schon hat *grins*. Normaler Vorgang also.

Zu Protokollen:
Hm, eigentlich sollte der QoS-Planer dort stehen. Eventuell ist der Dienst deaktiviert. Naja, nicht weiter wild, da der Dienst eh nur obligatorisch ist. Die Fachwelt streitet heute noch über den Sinn und Zweckmässigkeit dieses Dienstes. Mitunter kann das deaktivieren dieses Dienstes sogar sinnvoll sein. Also nicht weiter beachten.

Zu FritzRouter:
Ich nutze selber einen FritzRouter und kann nur Gutes über ihn berichten .
Es gibt sie teilweise auch schon recht günstig bei eBay. Falls Du einen gebrauchten kaufst, achte aber darauf dass das Gerät nicht veraltet ist (nicht älter als 1 Jahr).

Zur Router/Firewall-Konfiguration:
Also die Aufgabe eines Router ist es erstmal nur Routen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Sprich, Du rufst eine Webseite auf und Dein Router schickt Deine Daten an den nächsten Knotenpunkt, wo auch wieder ein Router steht und Deine Daten wiederum weiterleitet...solange bis Deine Daten am Ziel ankommen. Das versenden der Daten geschieht physikalisch, geregelt (oder gesteuert) wird es von einer Software auf dem Router welche die verschiedenen Protokolle (TCP/IP, HTTP, FTP usw) dafür benutzt. 
Neben dieser Software gibt es noch die Firewall, die man sich ebenfalls als Software auf dem Router vorstellen kann.
Man kann sich die Firewall auch als Grenzposten vorstellen, an dem überprüft wird wer da rein und raus will. Wenn Du dem Grenzposten sagst, eingehende Daten erlauben, wird er alles rein lassen was um Einlass begehrt. Das kommt fast schon einer Deaktivierung der Firewall gleich  Diese Option sollte also deaktiviert sein. 
Wenn Du dem Grenzposten sagst, ausgehende Daten sperren, lässt er nichts mehr raus. Damit sperrst Du Dich also selber ein, sprich: Du hast keine Internetverbindung^^
Die Einstellung sollte also so sein, dass ausgehende Daten erlaubt sind und eingehende abgelehnt werden. Auch das Antworten auf Pings sollte verboten sein, falls die Einstellung   wählbar ist. 
Alle Daten die Du selber anforderst, sind keine "eingehenden Daten" in dem Sinne sondern angeforderte und werden somit auch vom Grenzposten durchgelassen. Daten forderst Du immer dann an, wenn Du zB eine Internetseite aufrufst. (Klick auf Link, eingabe einer Url, Datei downloaden usw)

Malware, Viren usw werden nicht von der Firewall erkannt. Die Firewall prüft lediglich ob Daten erlaubt sind oder nicht bzw welche Daten erlaubt sind und welche nicht. Die Art der Daten, also um was es sich dabei handelt wird von der Firewall nicht erkannt.
Lediglich Null-Pakete, also Daten ohne Inhalt werden von der Firewall identifiziert. Wenn zuviele dieser Null-Pakete innerhalb eines Zeitraumes ankommen, wird die Firewall sie ablehnen da mit einer DOS-Attacke zu rechnen ist, welche nur den Sinn hat Deinen Rechner zum Absturz zu bringen indem es ihn mit einer Datenflut überlastet.
Für Malware usw ist Dein Antiviren-Programm zuständig. Wenn Du dir also einen Virus runterlädst, wird Deine Firewall dagegen nichts unternehmen, da Du die Daten ja angefordert hast. Erst beim Ausführen des Virus wird (hoffentlich) Dein Antiviren-Programm reagieren. 

Ich hoffe das hat Dir die Arbeitsweise eines Routers mit Firewall etwas näher gebracht.

Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## Cecile Etter (12. April 2007)

Menschenskind!
entweder hast Du ein Supertalent,Dinge in einer Weise zu erklaeren(und den Willen dazu)..so dass man es sofort und gruendlich versteht..oder Du triffst zufaellig mein ehm..Sprachverstaendnis oder so.

jetzt hab ich das mit der firewall endlich begriffen!Eben so,dass ich es selber an die Hand nehmen kann.

Dir sei hiermit eine Auszeichnung ueberreicht.

Erstaunlich noch:mit dem neuen Power-UPS MIT Stabilisator hat sich die Situation generell erheblich verbessert.

Gestern war ich ueber zwei Stunden im Internet und danach PC schnell und ohne einfrieren runtergefahren.
Ausserdem ist das Monitorbild auf einmal super...ich dachte immer,an der gelblichen Verfaerbung und anderen Stoerungen sei die Graka schuld.
Ich erwaehne das,weil bei der Fehlersuche..eine instabile Stromversorgung offenbar eine Menge Stoerungen verursachen kann.

Es sieht fast so aus,als haetten sich alle Probleme in Luft aufgeloest.Ich markiere es also mal,als erledigt.

ojamaney:Leute wie Dich brauchen wir hier an board dringend..bleib uns erhalten..ich hoff,dass auch die andern user Dir die Wertschaetzung entgegenbringen,die Dir gebuehrt.

beste Gruesse
cecile


----------



## Cecile Etter (29. April 2007)

Leider hats doch nicht geklappt.
Ich hab jetzt einen fritz.box fon Router.Auch der hat leider nur einen Ethernet und einen USB port.
ich hab alles so gemacht wie oben beschrieben.
Auf PC1(AMDwin2000)blieb das Problem:mit Ethernet war die Verbindung mal da,mal nicht-in schnellem Wechsel.Kabel (strait)austauschen nuetzte nichts.Die Ethernetkarte funktionierte problemlos mit Crosskabel/LAN zwischen PC1 und PC2.

Mit USB komme ich anfangs sofort ins Netz,dann stimmt alles,aber nach 2Min bis zu 2Stunden im Netz ist aus.Dann  bei "Ausfuehren-ipconfig-enter " fehlt die Gatewayadresse.

Dann geht auch kein anpingen mehr.
NachPC Neustart ist alles wieder da.
Wenn ich alle Adressen und IP's  manuel eingebe nach obiger Anleitung gehts gar nicht..
Die USB ports (Neue PCI-Karte) funktionierten mit dem ISDN-Modem und alle Geraete (Drucker,Tablett,Kamera) funktionieren an diesen ports.
firmwareupdate und neuer USBdriver von fritzbox ist installiert.

Jetzt habe ich den fritzbox per Ethernet an PC2 angeschlossen und dort gehts bis jetzt.Auch das anpingen des andernPC's via Router geht.
(Einstellung:Vollduplex)

(Zonealarm ist auf win2000 deinstalliert und auf XP deaktiviert.Die firewall auf fritzbox-fon konnte ich nicht finden,aber sie ist so eingestellt,dass eingehende Daten gesperrt sind (bei Hyperterm nachdeguckt)

Ich denk,wenn irgendwann nun auch bei PC2(winxp/ethernet) die Verbindung unterbrochen wird muss wohl die Tel.Leitung/DSLKnoten oder so das Problem sein.

Wenn nicht,koennt ich zwar damit leben,aber es juckt schon sehr,dass ich den Fehler nicht find.


----------



## ojamaney (30. April 2007)

> Jetzt habe ich den fritzbox per Ethernet an PC2 angeschlossen und dort gehts bis jetzt.Auch das anpingen des andernPC's via Router geht.
> (Einstellung:Vollduplex)



Stell das mal (im Gerätemanger) auf Autosense. Siehe Bild 1:





> Wenn ich alle Adressen und IP's manuel eingebe nach obiger Anleitung gehts gar nicht..
> Die USB ports (Neue PCI-Karte) funktionierten mit dem ISDN-Modem und alle Geraete (Drucker,Tablett,Kamera) funktionieren an diesen ports.
> firmwareupdate und neuer USBdriver von fritzbox ist installiert.



Hast Du bedacht, dass die FritzBox eine andere IP hat als Dein vorheriger Router? Dementsprechend musst Du natürlich die IPs für die Karten verteilen und auch das Gateway richtig setzen. Normalerweise benutzt die FritzBox 192.168.178.1, prüfe das aber lieber nochmal nach. Deine LAN-Karten müssen dann die IPs
- 192.168.178.10
und
- 192.168.178.20
haben, wenn die IP oben für Deine FritzBox stimmt.

Mach doch bitte Screenshots von:
- Gerätemanager, bei geöffneten "Netzwerkadapter" (Vorher auf "Ansicht - Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" aktivieren)
- Netzwerkverbindungen

Und, wo hast Du jetzt denn noch ein ISDN-Modem laufen?



> (Zonealarm ist auf win2000 deinstalliert und auf XP deaktiviert.Die firewall auf fritzbox-fon konnte ich nicht finden,aber sie ist so eingestellt,dass eingehende Daten gesperrt sind (bei Hyperterm nachdeguckt)



Die FireWall auf der FritzBox lässt sich über die dazugehörige Software steuern. Ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Hyperterminal ist meines Wissen nach nur für die Konfiguration serieller (also COM-Anschluss) Verbindungen nützlich. Das sollte in Deinem Fall aber garnicht mehr nötig sein. LAN, DSL-Router usw sind nicht über einen COM Port am PC angeschlossen. Wenn Du also noch irgendeine Konfiguration in Hyperterm hast, entferne sie!
Deaktiviere auch den Dienst "Telnet" (Sicherheitsrisiko!).
- Start - Ausführen - "services.msc"
- In der Liste "Telnet" suchen und doppelklicken. Dienst beenden und Einstellung auf deaktivieren.


----------



## Cecile Etter (30. April 2007)

Ok,also
An die geaenderten IP-Adressen hab ich gedacht...stimmt alles.

ISDN-Modem ist nur noch am Splitter angeschlossen und das Telefon am ISDN Modem.
auf dem PC nix ISDN.

Hyperterm ist leer.

Screenshots sind vom AMD,also dem Problem-PC
Der ist jetzt mit USB Kabel verbunden und die Ethernetkarte und das LAN ueber diese sind deaktiviert.
Warum der  fritzrouter als Adapter aufgefuehrt ist und dessen Wlan Miniports auch als Netzwerkadapter weiss ich nicht....

Beim booten blieb er eine Weile stehen und suchte....DHCP oder so aehnlich.Nur einmal.
Seither funktionierts auch mit dem AMD/USB 
Hach!!
Hoffentlich bleibts dabei!Relativ haeufig kommt zwar noch "diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"  aber anders als mit dem speedtouch bin ich dann nicht Rettungslos out.Es genuegt,auf einen andern link zu clicken,,,Kann also auch am jeweiligen Serfer liegen.
Was ich mich nun noch frage waer,ob der speedtouch oder die Ethernet-karte (dann muesste ich die austauschen,bevor ich ein reines Ethernetnetz ohne USB mach) auf dem AMD eine Make haben?


----------



## ojamaney (30. April 2007)

Hmpf ^^
Also Deine Ethernetkarte hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel, aber solange sie funktioniert ist es ok. 
Was mir bei den Miniports fehlt ist der WAN-Miniport(PPPOE).

Ausserdem weist das "AEGIS-Protokoll" darauf hin, dass es sich dabei um einen WLan-Anschluss handelt, also WireLess (kabellos). Ich dachte Du hättest eine Kabel- und eine USB-Verbindung? Jedenfalls hat jeder Eintrag die IP betreffend an dem Anschluss keine Auswirkung auf Deine Kabel- oder USB-Verbindung. (Es sei denn die USB-Verbindung benutzt das AEGIS-Protokoll, was mir jetzt aber neu wäre)

Wenn Du einen WLan-Adapter in dem PC hast und Deine FritzBox WLan unterstützt, kannst Du auch damit ins Internet. Nur Du musst dich für eins entscheiden  Doppeltgemoppelt bringt nur Probleme,..USB, WLan und LAN.


Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## Cecile Etter (30. April 2007)

Ah,hab WAN und WLan durcheiandergebracht.
LAN seh ich da nicht mehr.
Die Ethernetkarte am AMD ist ja deaktiviert
die fruehere LAN-Verbindung via crossEthernetKabel auch.
Die PC's finden sich jetzt ja ueber den Router.
Wlan seh ich nirgends?
Das AGIS-Protokoll..was ist  das?
Netzwerkdrucker hab ich

PPPoE? Miniport?wird das nicht in der softsare-config geregelt?

Fritzbox Fon (AnnexB)hat Telefonanschluesse (out),die ich aber nicht benuetze.

Internettelefonie zumindest ginge und waer viell. mal intressant,aber jetzt blick ich nicht mehr durch.
Erst mal t es jetzt ja..da trau ich mich nix mehr anzuruehren.


----------

